

RethinkDB: new documentation site, cookbook with examples, practical guides - mglukhovsky
http://rethinkdb.com/docs/

======
andrewmunsell
I've been playing around with Rethink for a couple of days now, and I just
can't get over how nice the admin web UI is. Scaling up machines is quick and
easy, and it's pretty simple to resolve master/secondary issues when one of
the servers goes down (or it's shut off).

I'm seeing some performance issues, and I'm definitely going to spend some
time messing with my test data and optimizing it for Rethink. Right now, a
couple of basic counting queries take ~1 second when the MySQL equivalent
takes milliseconds. The other issue I'm having is that I simply did an import
of existing data from MySQL that contains dates, which are treated as strings,
so I'll need to convert the dates into a native format (integer based
timestamps) before I can get some more performance numbers.

~~~
mglukhovsky
Keep us posted on the performance issues you experience-- the team hangs out
on IRC (#rethinkdb on freenode) and are usually more than happy to help work
through these problems. If you identify a specific query that isn't
performant, please open an issue on Github as well
([http://rethinkdb.com/docs/comparison-
tables/](http://rethinkdb.com/docs/comparison-tables/)).

Also, RethinkDB 1.8 (shipping next week) will include native date support. You
can follow the progress and discussion of the planned interface here:
[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/977?source=cc](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/977?source=cc)

~~~
andrewmunsell
Great. I've been meaning to jump on IRC with some questions, but haven't had
the time to do so yet. I'll definitely be waiting for 1.8.

------
elithrar
Awesome to see. The docs have been pretty good even prior to this update, but
it's nice to know they get some love in an open-source project.

(I'm preparing to launch a Go application w/ RethinkDB up back using the
[community] Go driver:
[https://github.com/christopherhesse/rethinkgo](https://github.com/christopherhesse/rethinkgo)
— couldn't be an easier DB to use without an ORM)

~~~
EugeneOZ
I'm going to use same stack (and driver) for side-projects ;) really
attractive DB and language.

------
nemothekid
Is RethinkDB now "production-ready"? I recall some people using it production,
however I think the devs still don't call it production ready.

~~~
bjg
They track "production ready" with the following item in their tracker:

[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/1174](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/1174)

------
munimkazia
I've following this project for a few months now. Most of it really sounds to
good to be true, so I waiting for someone to use it in a big application where
reliability is important. Is there anyone using it in production for a big
application? Would love to hear about it.

~~~
yapcguy
I guess it depends on what you mean by reliability - from the FAQ:

 _RethinkDB is not a good choice if you need full ACID support or strong
schema enforcement — in this case you are better off using a relational
database such as MySQL._

~~~
munimkazia
No.. I am not talking about full ACID support. Hardly any of the new object
stores like MongoDB guarantee that in all conditions. I am talking about being
generally reliable to store data and fetch data for a relatively important
application on production.

------
RyanZAG
Since the RethinkDB guys are usually quick to answer here:

How is the JVM driver for RethinkDB going? Are there any ORMs that work well
yet?

~~~
mglukhovsky
There are a few community drivers worth noting:

\- kclay's Scala driver (rethink-scala): [https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

\- esycat's Scala driver (scala-rql): [https://github.com/esycat/scala-
rql](https://github.com/esycat/scala-rql)

\- dkhenry's Java driver (rethinkjava):
[https://github.com/dkhenry/rethinkjava](https://github.com/dkhenry/rethinkjava)

As far as ORMs go, there aren't any for Java that I'm aware of. ORMs for other
languages can be found here: [http://rethinkdb.com/docs/frameworks-and-
libraries/](http://rethinkdb.com/docs/frameworks-and-libraries/). There are
several ORMs for JavaScript, Python, and Ruby so far.

We would love contributions for other languages. Shoot me an email at mike
[at] rethinkdb.com if you're interested in building an ORM or community
driver.

~~~
kclay
The Scala driver has some ORM features and I've been throwing around the idea
of creating a java only version of the driver.. I guess you could use it now
but would run into some of Scala odd method naming when trying to access from
from java.

------
nekedorff
Great work with the new docs! I think there's a missing comma before the
secondary index object argument in the cookbook at "Efficiently retrieving
multiple documents by secondary index":

    
    
      r.table("posts").getAll(1, 2, 3 {index: 'author_id'}).
        run(connection, function(err, result) {
            if (err) throw err;
            console.log(result);
      })

~~~
neumino
Thanks! I just pushed a fix for that.

------
projectileboy
Has anyone used RethinkDB with Heroku? I know there isn't an official add-on,
but I was wondering if anyone had made it work. If so, I'd be interested to
hear of anyone's experience, good or bad.

~~~
mfenniak
It looks like someone is working on building a service provider for RethinkDB:
[https://www.rethinkdbcloud.com/](https://www.rethinkdbcloud.com/)

------
alexk
Awesome job, congrats!

Do you plan to implement automatic re-election in case of master failure?

~~~
neumino
It's on the roadmap -- See
[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/223](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/223)
to track progress.

There is no precise ETA for now though. Feel free to comment on the github
issue if you need it. We build our roadmap on the feedback we get from our
users : )

~~~
mglukhovsky
I would also point out that it's included in the list of requirements before
we declare RethinkDB production-ready (see
[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/1174](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/1174)).

~~~
jdoliner
It's actually listed as a maybe there.

------
d0m
Quick word to say I really like the website.. congrats on the team behind it!
: )

~~~
mglukhovsky
Thanks! We'd love feedback from other people on usability, content, and
design.

